
Netflix App for iOS No Longer Supports AirPlay Because of Technical Limitations - lis
https://www.macrumors.com/2019/04/05/netflix-app-no-longer-supports-airplay/
======
gnicholas
I bought a 2 HomePods so I could use them to stream audio from my iOS devices
and computers, which I plug into my TV. Fortunately I returned them (due to
unimpressive sound quality and the inability to play a stereo pair from MacOS,
except via iTunes) before this happened, because I would be very upset if I
had sunk hundreds of dollars into a setup that all of a sudden didn't work.

I would understand if Netflix decided not to add support for a new version of
Airplay when it comes out, but killing off all Airplay? There's no reason for
that.

I have been considering taking a break from Netflix and instead subscribing to
Hulu w/o ads, and I think this is the final straw. I'll probably come back
eventually, but I won't be as loyal of a customer after this ill-considered
move.

------
bunnycorn
That "explanation" is the biggest joke.

Seriously, why can't companies just behave normal when Apple enters a market?

~~~
dentarg
Yeah, shouldn't the same logic apply to Chromecast?

------
ytch
It is ironic that Netflix uses a feature provided by Apple to boycott Apple.

